# OK to refreeze grapes?



## Tom_S (Aug 18, 2014)

I've got several pounds of grapes which I had in my freezer since last fall. I got them out and put them in the fridge in my garage with plans to press them soon. However, it doesn't look like I'll get time to press them for a while, and I don't want them to go bad so I decided to put them back into the freezer and thaw them out again when I'm really ready to press them. I know you're not supposed to refreeze meat after it's been thawed, but would there be any problem with refreezing grapes? These grapes have been in the fridge the whole time since I pulled them from the freezer, so they've never really had a chance to spoil.


----------



## dralarms (Aug 18, 2014)

I think they'd be fine.


----------



## Tom_S (Aug 18, 2014)

I think so, too, but didn't know if anyone had any evidence to the contrary. I just wish I'd had time to press them. Hopefully this weekend I will.


----------



## jensmith (Aug 20, 2014)

Some recipies/methods in fruit wine making call for freeze, thaw, freeze, thaw,the fruit for best juice extraction. 
I have a spare freezer, filled with fruit. The temp controle got turned to the warmest temp. For a month or so the fruit froze and thawed on and off. When I checked on it there was a lot of juice that was not there before. I tossed one bag that had started to mold and wined the rest right away. I have twenty galleons of nice wine now. No harm was done to the fruit as far as wine making goes. 
You should be just fine tossing the grapes back in the freezer. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## Tom_S (Aug 20, 2014)

That's also something I was wondering, if refreezing will help release more juice, since the ice crystals tend to cut through cell walls. 

I just hope I have time this weekend to press them. It's supposed to be 100 degrees out this weekend so I may wait until next weekend if we're not camping or doing something else. Life just keeps getting in the way of my wine making.


----------

